# Shop for reel repair?



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

This past weekend my father in law gave me a penn long beach 86 for surf fishing. He just said, "I don't use it, if you'll use it, you can have it." But, he warned me it needed a new spool. I'm not sure if it does, but it does "rock" a little bit. That is, when you get into winding the reel pretty fast it tends to wobble a little. I'm not sure, specifically, what that means in terms of mechanics, but I'd like to have someone take a look at it. I thought I'd seen before where some folks around here knew of a shop that did reel repair? Anyone have some direction on that?

Thanks!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

gulf breeze, go to Hot Spots and talk to Chris. Navarre, take to Half Hitch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Depends on where you are.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Repair*

If you are close to Navarre drop it off at Broxons Outdoors, turn around time is only a couple days. I am their repair person and usually get the reels fixed quickly.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you are in fort walton i have parts and a repair person


----------

